# How To Make Cannabutter [W/ Pics]



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey folks,

I always seem to come across threads with people asking how to make cannabutter/baked goods. Well, I hope that this thread will provide you with some insight as to how to make some dank shit!

*Step 1:*

You first need to procure your supplies. For this venture, you will need a large pot, a grinder of some sort, marijuana (stems, shake, trim, buds), and butter. When it comes to selecting the butter, I look to see what butter the store carries with the *highest %* of fat content. This is because THC is lipidic, meaning that it binds readily with fatty substances. Therefore, the more fat, the more THC the butter can hold.







*Step 2:

*The next step is to grind up your marijuana material using the grinder. I will be using a coffee grinder as to get everything super fine! The more you agitate it, the better. For one batch of cookies that calls for a stick of butter, I put around 20-30g of fluffy buds/trim in. This time I did not use stems, but anything sporting trichomes is fair game to use. After grinding it all up, dump it into the pot and add some water.







*Step 3:

*Once you have added an ample amount of bud to the pot, add your butter. The recipe I am using calls for 1 stick, so I will be using 1 1/4 stick to account for any materials lost. Go ahead and throw the butter in. Bring the pot to a boil*, then reduce to a simmer and cover. Now, it is a game of waiting. I generally let my batches simmer for around 6 hours, but am going to cut it short to 4 today.







*Step 4:*

After the stew has simmered for an ample amount of time, it may be removed and prepared for separation. The simplest and cleanest method I have found is to simply set a wire strainer inside a glass bowl, then scoop the mixture into the strainer. Make sure to squeeze excess moisture/butter from the plant matter as it will generally retain a lot. Do this until all the matter has been separated from the liquid.













*Step 5:*

You should be able to see a layer of liquid butter floating along the top of the bowl. It must now be solidified in order to extract it from the water. To do so, simply set the bowl in the refrigerator until the top layer becomes hard. 







*Step 6:*

After awhile, the top layer will solidify hard enough to pick up with a cooking utensil. At this point, scoop it all out and place in a separate container. This is your cannabutter.













* Step 7: (Optional)*

You can use your cannabutter on whatever you wish, however, I use mine with a pre-packaged chocolate chip cookie mix that calls for 1 stick of butter. Convenient. Go ahead and mix everything according to the directions, but instead of individual cookies, mix into a large cake pan. Then, bake at about 50 degrees lower than the instructions call for*. Enjoy!







*During the boiling process, the THC becomes decarboxylated. This is a very rapid and natural process that takes place when temperatures reach over 100C. What happens is the carboxyl group (COOH) on the end of the THCA hydrocarbon chain is destroyed, leaving a hydrogen atom in place. This process converts THCA to THC, processing it into a use able psychoactive form.


-AR


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 20, 2008)

20 to 30 grams per stick, damn your making space cakes.


----------



## Link99 (Aug 20, 2008)

Omg jizz worthy! 

I love it!! 

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE THIS!!! it was so informitive and helpful

im totally gonna be makin EVERYTHING out of cannibutter lol



I just made sum blueberry cobbler!! it requires a stick of butter too! 


take a bowl an cover blueberrys in sugar
mix 1 cup of sugar 1 cup of self rising flour and 1 cup of milk till chunks of flour are gone 
melt a stick of butter on 350 in the oven
then pour blueberrys into the the butter 
and finally pour the mix into the blueberrys an butter 
and put back into the oven .. it will look like a mess.. but in the end the flour mix will rise and make a beautiful cobbler

30 mins later ...

CANNIBLUEBERRYCOBBLER!!!!

I used ur technique!! =D 


and its delicious!


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you folks for the positive comments.

I ate a cookie from that batch yesterday around 4 or so, and wow... As compared to most batches I have made, the effects came on rather fast (more than likely just my metabolism for that given time) and were very intense. I awoke this morning still feeling a bit cloudy-minded! 

Just keep in mind that it's hard to titrate baked goods as you don't always know how potent they are going to be.


-AR


----------



## marktheman (Aug 21, 2008)

looks simple enough.

How much pot do you think you would need though? Because here in New Zealand its about $25 for 0.8g - 2g which is a tinnie and obviously the amount varies with the dealer and so its a lot of money to be wasting if you dont have enough to make a decent amount of Cannabutter lol


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 24, 2008)

can do the same with vegatible oil i use trim fresh bud and whatever is left over from the vaporizer to get all the thc out of it. you can either cook it or let it sit in a jar for a few weeks works both ways. Thc is also alcohol soluble if you double boil it in 151 on low you will have a tinture that will knock your ass out


----------



## Link99 (Sep 11, 2008)

The leaf without thc? 

id compact it into lil nugs let it dry n sell it to highschool kids but im already going to hell so .. fuck it 

lol 


OTherwise its trash unless u wanna make brownies that taste like they have bud in it an dont get you high... 

you could sell those too ...


----------



## Artillerie (Sep 11, 2008)

I always used the weedtrash instead of pure weed, was pretty nice too. And I always made it too roughly, without the wire strainer so all of the weed was in the cake.
This sounds way better!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 17, 2008)

Link99 said:


> Omg jizz worthy!
> 
> I love it!!
> 
> ...


What a great idea--I think we've still got some blueberries in my neighborhood. I could do this in a pie. I love blueberry pie, but I never got around to making one this summer. 

Or . . . could you make blueberry pancakes with it? Probably not, because they don't cook as long, right?


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 20, 2008)

You really don't NEED to refrigerate it, I've done it without refrigerating it and they turned out amazing, an ounce in 10 pieces of brownies had everyone flying.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Sep 22, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> You really don't NEED to refrigerate it, I've done it without refrigerating it and they turned out amazing, an ounce in 10 pieces of brownies had everyone flying.


Really? How then, might I ask, did you separate the water from the butter? If you don't cool it, then the butter wont solidify. If you think you're going to siphon it, you're going to loose a fair amount of butter... 


-AR


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 25, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> could you make blueberry pancakes with it? Probably not, because they don't cook as long, right?


Theoretically, it should work. Just add a 1/4 cup of canna-oil to pancake batter and that should do the trick. I don't know of many pancake recipes that call for oil, but I always put some into mine to help prevent them from sticking to the pan while cooking.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 27, 2008)

hey wow thats really cool! thanks for the pictures, do i have to put 20-30g in though? i don't have that much.... like i have only about 7 or 8g can i put leaves (shake) or stems too?


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. Will post effectiveness tonight!


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 1, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> hey wow thats really cool! thanks for the pictures, do i have to put 20-30g in though? i don't have that much.... like i have only about 7 or 8g can i put leaves (shake) or stems too?


Heh, you don't have to use 20-30 grams; that's honestly overkill. I just don't get around to baking much anymore. When I do make something, I like to make it memorable... or atleast in this case non-memorable. As for the stems and shake... I've always been told that they are acceptable and have used them myself in the past. However, through experience, I've learned that more times than not, main stems/stalks aren't the best. A good rule of thumb is if you can see trichomes, then go ahead and use it. Stems from inside bud are generally good, but stalks off the plant don't really have much to offer.



DeweyKox said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Will post effectiveness tonight!


Awesome, man! I'm excited to hear how they turned out for you. Looks good so far!


-AR


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 1, 2008)

So far, I took all the trimmings and stems from a 2 plant harvest, eat a few brownies, and feel tired. Maybe slightly high, but not really. I need to triple the dosage or something. 

I think on my next harvest, I will just use quality covered trics leaf trimming otherwise used for making hash, and use that. I need a better THC ratio!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 2, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Heh, you don't have to use 20-30 grams; that's honestly overkill. I just don't get around to baking much anymore. When I do make something, I like to make it memorable... or atleast in this case non-memorable. As for the stems and shake... I've always been told that they are acceptable and have used them myself in the past. However, through experience, I've learned that more times than not, main stems/stalks aren't the best. A good rule of thumb is if you can see trichomes, then go ahead and use it. Stems from inside bud are generally good, but stalks off the plant don't really have much to offer.
> 
> i like to make it something worth remembering too (blueberry kush/cannabutter with m&m cookies, i didn't make them, but i was there when the dude did omg it was good) but yeah okay i get it!  thanks. i want to try to make these, but i only have maybe an eighth left of what i just grew. i sold alot of it but i wanted to know this recipe for next time!


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmm, I will have to try this as soon as I am ready to harvest. Is it best to use cured or fresh cannabis?


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 7, 2008)

What would you say the max temp you'd wanna bake at would be? And does it make any diff if it's for longer than cookies would take?

Don't want to fuck my shit up.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 7, 2008)

oh, and the simmer setting on my stove is still making tons of tiny little bubbles come through the stew... looks awfully boil-y to me?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 8, 2008)

bubbleinthebrain said:


> oh, and the simmer setting on my stove is still making tons of tiny little bubbles come through the stew... looks awfully boil-y to me?


Your weed still has moisture in it so it is boiling out. Remember water vaporizes at only 212F and your stove is probably at around 250-275F on its lowest setting. So you are essentially frying your weed. It will stop bubbling after all the water has evaporated out of the oil.


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 9, 2008)

Just used a Q of some real good stuff... gridded up fine. Had it going at 300*F for 45 - 1hour... in a crock pot and is now been going for another 2 or so on a stove with it simmering rapidly so I am guessing around the 200*F mark. BTw the butter Ive used probably around 200+gz of fat in it. So hopefully some high extraction happens.

Will bake and get some feedback soon...


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 9, 2008)

4 Hours and 6.8gz of top stuff... and this is the end result.


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok ate like 3 x 2"x 2" squares and my head feels pretty fucking heavy.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 12, 2008)

BRSkunk said:


> 4 Hours and 6.8gz of top stuff... and this is the end result.


Oooh, looks great! I look forward to making my first batch of this stuff! how much does it smell when you're simmering it? I assume it's incredibly obvious what it is, just by smell?


----------



## dutchmastermike (Nov 16, 2008)

Im going to try and just use top quality vaped weed and see what I can get. It's about an ounce of material. I'm going to try and make some blondies.


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 17, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> 20 to 30 grams per stick, damn your making space cakes.


I remember last harvest i hated my buds (bag genitics too fluffy) So i used about 2 and a half ounces to a single stick of butter(BUDS not trim mind you) I used the whole stick for a batch of blondies. Well needless to say they tasted soo strongly of herb i almost couldnt down em with out gagging with every bite. So i gave em to my friends who were in town for a visit and they stayed at my place. I had alot of blondies so i just handed em out free to whom ever wanted some. With in an hour of my friends eating them they were knocked the fuck out asleep on my couch and floor. Two of my friends were sitting up-right, passed out on the couch, the other on the floor with no pilow,no air mattress no nothing. ANd they stayed like that till i came down stairs the next morning!! Man those were the strongest fukin edibles iv ever seen!


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 18, 2008)

So last night I made me some pumpkin WHOOPIE!! pies- yes that's right, cakey ganja pumpkin cookies with sweet ganja creamcheese filling. The filling called for a stick of butter (that stick had an oz of Jamaican Pearl in it) and the cake called for a cup of veggie oil (that cup had a half O in it)......

Needless to say, a WHOOPIE!! pie this morning for breakfast was a baaaad idea. I spent the day trying to talk my brain into convincing my ass to leave the couch. Evidently it worked, because now I'm at my desk, 10 feet away, and eating another half of a pie.


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 19, 2008)

got about 2 oz of cab 2 or so months ago and made it all into butter using a recipe i got from "a childs garden of graSS, the official handbook for marijuana users". I then used it to make brownies. HAHA it was awsome. Didnt realise it took so long to kick in so i kept eating them tthinking "fuck they aint workin faw shit"... then i went to work and it was not far from the most ripped id ever been, it was like working with 10kg weights on my arms and leggs. 
good times


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 23, 2008)

heh, yea they make for a timeless holiday classic.....just keep the niece and nephew away...unless you really hate them.


----------



## tDot. (Dec 1, 2008)

I wanna make some cannashortbread. There's a lot of butter in shortbread. I'd make them in corny Christmas shapes like christmas trees and gingerbread men, and I'd eat them with my friends and it'd be the best christmas ever. lmfao

Maybe one day during Christmas break I'll whip up a batch of cannabutter first thing in the morning so hopefully the smell disperses by the time anyone comes home.

How badly does it smell? Does it smell like weed when the brownies/edibles are cooking?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you need to dry the trim/buds/stalks before using them in cooking or can you use them fresh?


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 3, 2008)

I made some bud pasta not too long ago. Just boil a pot of noodles. After you drain the pasta and return it to the bowl add a bunch of cannabutter as well as basil, oregano, thyme, fresh minced garlic, and some fresh parmesan. I add some panchetta (sp?) as well if I have any. Stir all together in a big pot, invite some friends over and serve! I guarnatee it's the first time you'll see people licking the bottom of a spaghetti pot for more of the buttery remains.

Works like a charm and tastes amazing! I saw a recipe for a caesar salad that I wanna try next!


----------



## tDot. (Dec 3, 2008)

Forsaken, that's an awesome idea. There are not enough non-pastry, real food pot edibles. Pasta is like my favourite thing ever.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 5, 2008)

tdot it works awesome. the only problem with the recipe is that most of the butter ends up staying in the pasta bowl...wait a minute...next time im gonna make some cannabutter garlic bread to scoop up the left over pasta butter!!! 

as far as other recipes look up a video called cooking with hans and hans. i found it awhile ago and its amazing! its all gourmet cooking with bud.


----------



## SOorganic (Dec 6, 2008)

tDot. said:


> Forsaken, that's an awesome idea. There are not enough non-pastry, real food pot edibles. Pasta is like my favourite thing ever.


Totally agreed. I was actually talking about this today with my friend. Im really tired of just using canna butter for baked goods. Problem is i have a hard time thinking what else besides sweets would go well with canna butter?


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 6, 2008)

Think of it this way...any recipe that calls for oil u can use weed butter/oil in. ceaser salad (the dressing), pasta, mashed potatoes with butter, steak with butter and mushrooms, pour some butter over some veggies...the clubs around here in so cal also sell weed lollipops. dont know how they make them but what im trying to say is that the possibilities are endless. grab a cook book and look for recipes that call for either oil or butter and improvise from there.

I said this in another post but watch cooking with hans and hans! Those guys are amazing!


----------



## tDot. (Dec 7, 2008)

SOorganic said:


> Totally agreed. I was actually talking about this today with my friend. Im really tired of just using canna butter for baked goods. Problem is i have a hard time thinking what else besides sweets would go well with canna butter?


Basically anything. Make some pasta with a basil cream sauce. The basil and cannabutter would make for an interesitng flavour


----------



## growwwww (Dec 8, 2008)

is the butter like proper butter? could i fry an egg in a teaspoon of it or whatever and then get baked lol ?


----------



## tDot. (Dec 10, 2008)

Well what I think he meant is that when you fry an egg you just put the butter in the pan so the egg doesn't stick, so you'll probably lose most of the THC content of the butter. So use it as an ingredient like with brownies, you put the butter in the batter, now just in the pan.


----------



## englandman (Dec 17, 2008)

Can i speed the process up by putting it in the freezer?


----------



## averageteenaddict (Dec 18, 2008)

do u HAV to use that much canni?
im not made of money.. 
its like 20 for a g around here.
nd im flat out broke.
do u think i could make it with like 2g's?


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Dec 18, 2008)

uh, freezing it will just make yerself a bowl of slush.

and I'd say it wouldn't be worth it to make any weed tasties with just 2 grams. ya ought to grow to shit so you've got ungodly amounts coming out of your ears!


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 23, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> So far, I took all the trimmings and stems from a 2 plant harvest, eat a few brownies, and feel tired. Maybe slightly high, but not really. I need to triple the dosage or something.
> 
> I think on my next harvest, I will just use quality covered trics leaf trimming otherwise used for making hash, and use that. I need a better THC ratio!


Yeah, you cant use the big fan leaves really. Only stuff with visible trichs on it... stems, shake (nugget shake), and trim that has crystals on it. It can be a pain picking out the trimming thats worth keeping, and the trimming that isnt, especially when youre doing a lot of plants, but by using only stuff with thc on it, youre guarenteed to have some potent brownies.

If you use actual weed... not just leftovers, you dont need to use nearly as much. I used 1/4 of nugs on a batch of 8 brownies and they were plenty potent.

Mids are also a good thing to use for cooking, if you dont have trimmings. Mids are much cheaper, but just as effective for cooking as good weed, but for the same price you have 4x as much. Since youre only extracting the thc and not smoking it, it doesnt matter that its seeded mids or whatever..


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 23, 2008)

With 2g's, you can make firecrackers. Theyre not the best tasting, but youll get the same effects as a larger batch cooked properly.

IIRC, firecrackers = weed + peanutbutter + crackers + microwave.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm making brownies and new at it. Just bought a quarter of bud and don't know how much sticks of butter to add, and do I use the whole quarter with the butter amount. I'm making one tray of brownies. And any suggestions on wat to charge per brownie if i wasted $110 on a quarter and wasted $25 on the brownie ingredients...Thanx.


----------



## smppro (Dec 24, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> With 2g's, you can make firecrackers. Theyre not the best tasting, but youll get the same effects as a larger batch cooked properly.
> 
> IIRC, firecrackers = weed + peanutbutter + crackers + microwave.


Yea what he said, firecrackers are suppose to get you ripped and under a gram a piece, but taste like shit


----------



## Californiaman (Dec 25, 2008)

I've made this a few years back with a very similar recipe. However you should know that I used EVERYTHING: Leaves, stems, buds, branches, trunks, anything leftover on the floor that I didn't want to smoke.
You chop it all up, but I don't know why people insist on grinding down to a powder as I"ve seen here, it tastes pretty nasty and you really want to just STRAIN it and not have that in your butter.
I cooked it for about 12-18 hours, I started the night before and took it off the stove before work.

Now I remember someone saying something about using margarine instead of butter. I think I' used margarine just because butter burns at a lower temp than margarine. 
(Now you chemists out there might have a point about the fat content in margarine not being conducive to binding with the THC, so I defer to someone with more experience in that matter.)

Anyway after pouring in a glass bowl, strained with cheesecloth. You twist that ball until every drop comes out. (The stems and trunk are soft now) And of course you chuck that away. In the end I had a flouresent green disk floating in some green water.

Now I made some cookies with it that have a really, really strong bitter taste. So make sure that the recipes you use have nuts, or chocolate chips, or something to counter that woody, bitter taste.
I've cut it also with normal butter and margarine, and this helped the flavour immensely.

I decided to put some on my english muffin in the morning when I went to work. Just a dab to taste it.

About an hour later I'm in my cubicle at work, and I am melting. I had my hands in my head, completely fucked up. Dealing with insurance customers all day was a nightmare!!!

I made cookies with it week later. Me and a girlfriend drank and ate about a dozen. The next day we woke up and couldn't move our legs!! She crawled to the toilet where she remained for two hours. I fell off the bed and somehow managed to call both of our jobs and say we were sick. It took hours for us to form proper sentences.

JUST TO WARN YOU, THIS HIGH IS UNLIKE ANYTHING YOU HAVE HAD. IT IS FRIGHTENINGLY POTENT AND CAN MAKE YOU VERY, VERY SICK!!!!

DON'T EAT MORE THAN A FEW! THERE IS NO WAY TO "MEASURE" IT.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hellz yeahh


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeh awesome thread. I just pulled 4 hermies from my first frow, chopped them all up, dried them a bit and are on the stove atm. I used about half a stick of butter for about an Oz of stems and leaves. No idea what will happen but will repost tomorrow and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jan 2, 2009)

Atticnoob said:


> Yeh awesome thread. I just pulled 4 hermies from my first frow, chopped them all up, dried them a bit and are on the stove atm. I used about half a stick of butter for about an Oz of stems and leaves. No idea what will happen but will repost tomorrow and let everyone know how it goes.


cool. cant wait to hear


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

HiGHLiFE28 said:


> Hellz yeahh



looks good


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

FAIL. lol damn i must have got it wrong. Have had 5 cookies now and not feeling a thing. Back to drawing board. More leaves, less butter, more fatty and i will stove it for 8 hours instead of 4.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Jan 3, 2009)

Atticnoob said:


> FAIL. lol damn i must have got it wrong. Have had 5 cookies now and not feeling a thing. Back to drawing board. More leaves, less butter, more fatty and i will stove it for 8 hours instead of 4.


Haha, I hope you didn't end up on the floor an hour and a half after you wrote that....some baked tasties take a bit of time to kick in, and four hours is definitely sufficient time for that thc to dissolve into your butter.


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 3, 2009)

lol nah. I was eating one every hour to be safe.. after 4 hours i uped it to as many as i could eat but yeh nothing. I think i bodged it by trying to dry the leaves out too quick in the oven.


----------



## chadbomb (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you ...this website has done what it intended..i have the recipy i needed no problem..
thanks again...space cakes here i come im gunna use 20 g ..good bud .. ill post how it went ..

chad


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 10, 2009)

ok canna butter take 2. Using 3 whole hermi plants i pulled out for half a stick of butter since the last batch had no affect at all. Chopping it fine this time and leving for 6 hours instead of 4. This better work becuase i cannot get any real bud anywhere atm and still another month till me female is ready!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2009)

i still love pepsi cola.......................


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 10, 2009)

lol speaking of cola, do you still have Dr. Peppa over there? The stuff that tastes like cough medicine? Canna butter looking much better this time only after 3 hours but im still doubtful it will turn out good.


----------



## Atticnoob (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm i left mine uncovered during the simmering process. I hope this doesn't matter. GRRR why i cant i follow instructions!


----------



## purplehaze19 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is awesome. I remember reading this topic a couple of months back, now I'm actually going to try it. I hope it tastes good!


----------



## westmich (Jan 15, 2009)

Would it work to use an old coffee percolator? As long as it percolates on simmer I could leave it on the stove all afternoon. It would avoid the straining step, but maybe not as effective?


----------



## westmich (Jan 15, 2009)

I am going to try this and update with the results, but I thought I would add a recipe. One problem I've found is that a lot of recipes/boxed bakes are 'healthy' and only call for a small amount of oil or butter. I found this one an old Dutch Amish cookbook.



> 1 lb. sugar
> 3/4 lb. butter
> 6 eggs
> 3 tsp. baking powder
> ...


----------



## Maudib (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried your method, with a pound of butter, and about 2 1/2 oz of bang leaves I had left over from harvest. I have a high thc tolerance, so I let one of my friends at work try it. I gave her a 4oz portion cup, with about 3oz of Cannabutter, and she took it home and made brownies. One brownie got her toasty, so she's taking the rest with her on her road trip to the Presidential Inauguration.

Thanks for the info, it was VERY helpful.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 19, 2009)

made cannabutter today. I simmered it in my crockpot for around 13 hrs. I used 50 gs of trim, 8gs of vaped weed, to 2 cups butter and 3 cups water. Came out with 1 1/2 cups of cannabutter that is hella potent.

I love RIU


----------



## saint Superior (Jan 20, 2009)

how long can the butter be stored for? same shelf life as regular butter?


----------



## god420 (Jan 24, 2009)

thnx 4 the recipy im makin some now


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 25, 2009)

hmmm first time for me...... just trimmed two mothers that were getting way to big saved all the trimmings in a ziploc in the freezer untilli get my grinder and butter and other stuff....started today at 4pm and its almost 8 pm i was going to try and do it for 6 to 8 but now im just going to do it for 4.....i have to read it agian but how long do you leave it in the fridge for?? i will let it cool tonight and hopefully if all goes well i will make somthing with it tomorrow i cant wait to see if this works or not...... i did use fresh cuttings so they had water in them after i grinded it all up i couldnt even put it on my digital scale it went error and the scale goes up to 100 grams but thats just cause i didnt dry it out i hope that shouldnt matter i know alot of people are using dried


----------



## mexsin13 (Jan 25, 2009)

The best cook book ever http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?r=1&ISBN=9781418446086&ourl=The-Feel-Good-Cookbook/Sue-M-Watson any person who smokes pot and loves to cook needs this book. It tells you how to make butter or cannabis flour green oil and the real green tea. I first got this book when I joined Green Cross Patient Co-op. It has a shit ton of good recipes in it. Hands down the best


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 25, 2009)

mexsin13 said:


> The best cook book ever http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?r=1&ISBN=9781418446086&ourl=The-Feel-Good-Cookbook/Sue-M-Watson any person who smokes pot and loves to cook needs this book. It tells you how to make butter or cannabis flour green oil and the real green tea. I first got this book when I joined Green Cross Patient Co-op. It has a shit ton of good recipes in it. Hands down the best


Thanx +rep. I will def. buy. 

I just made some peanut butter canna cookies. mmmmm


----------



## ToHighToType (Jan 27, 2009)

So like you wouldn't have to use nearly as much if you use bud. What about would you think is the ratio for that?

say... 50g's trim = 25g's bud?

something like half what you would typically use. Cuz most people on here use trims and shake, but i'm wondering... i might just chuck an ounce of chopped up/ ground up bud in there. How much butter and water for that?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 28, 2009)

ToHighToType said:


> So like you wouldn't have to use nearly as much if you use bud. What about would you think is the ratio for that?
> 
> say... 50g's trim = 25g's bud?
> 
> something like half what you would typically use. Cuz most people on here use trims and shake, but i'm wondering... i might just chuck an ounce of chopped up/ ground up bud in there. How much butter and water for that?



I would you around 7 to 10gs of dank. The important thing is to simmer it in butter/water for around 12 hrs. That maximizes the amount of thc that binds to fat.


----------



## jumpmanlives (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm makin' cannabutter on the stove. I'm using all the males I've pulled up over the last few weeks. Some are dried and but the majority is from one giant fresh plant. I'm thinkin' that maybe grindin' is a bit superfluous and I'd just chop it into little bits. Is it worth keeping the roots to boil up? A pain to get rid of all the little bits of dirt and grit tangled in them though.


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Feb 9, 2009)

does it smell when you make it?


----------



## jumpmanlives (Feb 9, 2009)

Nah, not badly or obviously. There is a smell whilst cooking of butter steam and plant matter but it isn't dank and doesn't linger. From the butter above so far my woman and I have cooked: Choc-choc-chop-biscuits, crispy rice square and gingersnap biscuits all delicious! Made by rough chopping (2cm pieces) 3 male plants 500g of butter 6.5 hours cooking of cannabutter. Plenty potent.

Butter stinks a bit but keep it in a sealed container and make recipes with other strong flavours and you'll be right. I used these recipes:
http://www.puffmama.ca/recipes/c-recipes.html

But had to cook for 30 minutes extra to cooking time (104 deg C is low!).


----------



## stunta600rr (Feb 11, 2009)

nice thread .... but thats shit load of bud for baking..... if u use 4 to 8 grams of some nice kind bud it should be plenty. Eating too much always puts me to sleep.


----------



## gevst21 (Feb 16, 2009)

First time trying to actually cook it in the butter and it turned out crazy. Put about 18g of some great stuff into 8c water and 1.25 sticks of butter and came out with more than a half cup of butter. Mixed that in with the brownies and each square has almost a gram in it...

Thanks for the guide


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just cooked up about 25 grams of trim with 1 1/4 sticks of butter. I let it simmer for an hour and a half... will this work alright? If anyone has any insight let me know

Tom


----------



## westmich (Feb 18, 2009)

I meant to post earlier, but I did a second batch last week. Used about an ounce or maybe a little more of trim (I trimmed fairly tight and threw in the little nubby buds from the base). I brought it to a boil and then put it on the crock pot at a high simmer/low boil for about 3 hours.

It worked much better than the first time, but still could have been more potent.


----------



## kingc (Feb 18, 2009)

the canabutter is for mostly growers who are left with alot of shake...


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 18, 2009)

kingc said:


> the canabutter is for mostly growers who are left with alot of shake...


Yep...  Those of us in less free situations cannot afford to be making delicious wonderful special baked goods


----------



## westmich (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some recipes I came across on a medical marijuana site and thought I would share. The last one is new to me and I don't think I will be trying it.



> *Making Cannabutter*
> To make cannabutter, put a large kettle on to boil. Add a pound of butter. Bring the water-butter mixture to boil. The temperature will never go above 212 F--remember your high school science. This is warm enough to activate the cannabinoids but not so hot as to degrade them. You can boil this mixture all day long without fear, AS LONG AS you don't let it boil dry.
> As the water-butter mix gently simmers, stir in one ounce of medical marijuana. Allow the water-butter-medical marijuana mixture to continue to simmer at a gentle boil for two hours. Stir occasionally, washing any residues that accumulate on the sides of your kettle back into the liquid. You don't have to hover over it, just check it occasionally and don't let the pan boil dry.
> After 2 hours, remove kettle from heat. The cannabinoids are now dissolved out of the plant material and into the butter. Strain the mixture, while still very hot through a strainer, a nylon stocking or a similar fine meshed filter. Set liquid aside.
> ...


----------



## dannyd711 (Feb 20, 2009)

just made some of these , will, let u know the buzz and taste, my butter didnt lookhalf as green as urs. but i only used 7 grams per stick. Tx AdReNaLiNeRuSh wicked post!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 23, 2009)

Link99 said:


> CANNIBLUEBERRYCOBBLER!!!!
> 
> I,LL MAKE THIS WITH TRIM OFF MY BLUEBERRYS


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the tutorial. I couldn't be happier! I used a mason jar of volcano duff (packed full). A loosely filled mason jar of trim, 1/2oz of buds in a crock pot with water and 3 sticks of butter for 6+ hrs. When done I got 2.5 sticks of butter back. A very strong dose is 1tbsp. The butter taste great. I thought maybe using duff it would be off, but the butter is a great color of amber and green, although the water I threw out was nasty. Thanks Again! I found my favorite way to get high now...LOL Edibles have NEVER worked for me before.


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 7, 2009)

Did you dry the weedtrash before making cannibutter?


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 7, 2009)

Artillerie said:


> I always used the weedtrash instead of pure weed, was pretty nice too. And I always made it too roughly, without the wire strainer so all of the weed was in the cake.
> This sounds way better!


How was the trash prepared? Thanks


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 7, 2009)

All of the trim or plant material should be dry. Does not necessarily need to be cured though. I dry my trim in paper bags. Usually crispy after a week.


----------



## westmich (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesting. The couple times I tried it I never dried them first. In fact, the last batch I used some trim that was a couple weeks old. I had been keeping it in the freezer to keep it from being dried out.


----------



## chronicj69 (Mar 8, 2009)

hey i would like to make a few space snacks. for only two people but i wanna get fucked up without usin all my pot lol. how much do u think would get us ripped off of our asses. note baking is the only option stove top is broken...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

westmich said:


> Interesting. The couple times I tried it I never dried them first. In fact, the last batch I used some trim that was a couple weeks old. I had been keeping it in the freezer to keep it from being dried out.



probably wouldnt hurt. I imagine your butter taste a little more "planty" though..LOL. It would also be hard to figure out amounts (ratio of material to butter/water) as wet material weighs alot more than dry.


----------



## spontcumb (Mar 8, 2009)

I made some cannabutter for the first time yesterday. 3/4oz of a mixture of Northern Soul, Blue Cheese, Purple Power and Northern Lights. Now I'm gonna run across the street to my local convenience store and grab a box of brownie mix. I've got a bunch of friends coming over for our weekly "Twin Peaks" night. Great combination Twin Peaks and funny brownies. Might be even more difficult to keep the eyes open. We'll find out in a few hours!! Peace and thanks to all. Great thread!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 10, 2009)

i think ill be trying this recipe today or soon!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 14, 2009)

well like my earlier post says i was and did make some cannabutter but... haha i read through it real quick and htne that night i went to my buddies house and we end up trying it but without the directions he had not internet so we just did it on what i remembered what you said soo heres my pictures.. they turned out great except i didnt read you simmered for 4-6 hours and we didnt have a strainer to drain the muclh left over so we had a few bites with stems but most of it sat at the bottom of the bowl when it was cooling..


.hhaa half ass cannabutter


dpix not uplaoding check next post


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 14, 2009)

heres the pix...


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Mar 14, 2009)

MMmmm... Those look delicious right now. Let me know how they turn out! 


-AR


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 14, 2009)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> MMmmm... Those look delicious right now. Let me know how they turn out!
> 
> 
> -AR



they were great man we used 10+ grams of just buds..put 4 people to bed straight up.. great cookies and thanks for the thread really helped..


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 14, 2009)

i made some butter, i used all my fan leaves , trim leaves, some small stems, (3 plants)double boiler, just 2 1/2 lbs of butter, no water cooked over low heat 23 hours, ened up with a 2 /14 lbs of sick put you to sleep butter, made a batch of brownies sleepers after 1/2 hour then i melted it and added one mor set of the same less stems to the same butter....5 mins later you get a body buzz....butter is dark green dank


----------



## smokedoutbob (Mar 15, 2009)

im try this


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> heres the pix...


 here is the butter i made and made brownies today.......zonks!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 15, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> here is the butter i made and made brownies today.......zonks!



wow thats alot of butter


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wow thats alot of butter


 2 1/4 cups, 4 plants


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 15, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> 2 1/4 cups, 4 plants


2 1/4 cups of what?


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 15, 2009)

does the butter also soak up other cannabinoids besides thc?


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> 2 1/4 cups of what?


 2 1/4 lbs butter...sorry


----------



## Grower101 (Mar 15, 2009)

NIce NICE NICE !!!! Thanks for the tip, im gonna do some buttah for meh now


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 15, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> i made some butter, i used all my fan leaves , trim leaves, some small stems, (3 plants)double boiler, just 2 1/2 lbs of butter, no water cooked over low heat 23 hours, ened up with a 2 /14 lbs of sick put you to sleep butter, made a batch of brownies sleepers after 1/2 hour then i melted it and added one mor set of the same less stems to the same butter....5 mins later you get a body buzz....butter is dark green dank


 this is how i did it ended with this


----------



## rado (Mar 15, 2009)

Aww fucking great. I've been looking for a new recipe for shit.


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (Mar 16, 2009)

should the weed turn dark brown like when you're using oil or should it stay pretty green? and if it stays green how do you know when you're done?


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 16, 2009)

Sir Psycho Sexy said:


> should the weed turn dark brown like when you're using oil or should it stay pretty green? and if it stays green how do you know when you're done?


 mine stayed green in the butter, but when i added more weed to it it made them crispy!


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 16, 2009)

aHIGHrussian said:


> does it smell when you make it?


 like crap it smells


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (Mar 20, 2009)

good call on thos little betty crocker bags. adding caramel would be incredible

i doubled the butter and used a 1/2 once of DANK. haven't tried eating them yet but im fucking stoned from licking the spoon. Better cut em real small


----------



## smokedoutbob (Mar 22, 2009)

try cooking it in a crock pot you do not have to watch it ...put your herb, butter, and a few cups of water in it put on high for an hour come back mix it all together put the crock pot on low for 7 hours just leave it alone go to sleep or something... then follow what this guy says to do with it for refrigeration. i used to make it his way but found this to be easier and better. party on and cook lots!


----------



## Cheshireplant (Mar 23, 2009)

smokedoutbob said:


> try cooking it in a crock pot you do not have to watch it ...put your herb, butter, and a few cups of water in it put on high for an hour come back mix it all together put the crock pot on low for 7 hours just leave it alone go to sleep or something... then follow what this guy says to do with it for refrigeration. i used to make it his way but found this to be easier and better. party on and cook lots!



here is a video using a crock pot and juicer


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMiI3ge5FB8&eurl=http://www.patientswithouttime.com/video.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## conn8 (Mar 24, 2009)

how long does the whole process take, if i started in the morning could i eat them by evening? :S


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 24, 2009)

Id do at least 8 hrs in the crock pot. About 12 hr total time till usable I think.


----------



## mdpblitz (May 1, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> How much Vape weed needed to get a good pot of oil?


so if i wanted to make some LETHAL butter,my question is could i make a batch as per instructions in this recipe,then after it's separated &collected,could i use the same cannabutter to put into my next batch of product i am boiling up for butter?my lat batch was probably more than 20-30 gm & i worried i might be losing potency.please help if you can


----------



## bw23 (May 2, 2009)

Thats alot of smoke there my friend! 20-30 g is like 120$ worth....better get me uber tore up!


----------



## jmar420 (May 2, 2009)

Thats awesome bro, good recipe. how much thc do you have per cookie?


----------



## collectselltrade (May 2, 2009)

mdpblitz said:


> so if i wanted to make some LETHAL butter,my question is could i make a batch as per instructions in this recipe,then after it's separated &collected,could i use the same cannabutter to put into my next batch of product i am boiling up for butter?my lat batch was probably more than 20-30 gm & i worried i might be losing potency.please help if you can


 this is what i did i made a batch with all my clippings, and then i added more clippings into the same butter, i reheated the first batch and then my redone batch did not seam as good as when i made it the first time, so i dont think i will ever use a canabutter to make a canabutter. that is my thought on this "quoted" statement.


----------



## 1buddha (May 4, 2009)

i have 3.5g of high quality keif that i've been saving for months, and i would like to cook it properly. I have sifted all noticeable plant matter out that might have gotten in thru the screen of my diamond grinder. I want to make some yellow cake. or some brownies. or something of awesome quality. I have a crock pot, tub of butter, wooden spoons, and time. HELP ME OUT PLEASE.

FIRST POST ON Rollitup.org
Chris


----------



## chefjdogg (May 4, 2009)

If i may throw in my 2 cents. i'm a culinary school graduate and edible vendor to patients and co-op's here in california since 1996. 

For the most potent edibles. rule #1 is use the least amount of butter or oil to trim as possible. you can use a crockpot for 8-12 hours on low or a nonstick skillet or sauce pan on med/low for 1 hour on the stove and get the same exctraction... BUT......

Why do all that? just turn your trim to hash, i prefer BHO cause it's so easy, just make sure to purge it and get it nice and clean to where it's hard like glass, if it's oily it will still work but it's not pure and who wants to ingest butane left overs.

Just infuse your bho or bubble hash into butter or oil and cook with that. Dosing is easier and you know 100% you extracted all the thc, you can see it!! opposed to the trim/butter extraction where you always wonder if you extracted thc and how much.

I have a guy who sells me bubble hash for 10 a gram direct from grower so it's easy for me to bake now, i just dissolve that hash into whatever medium i will be cooking with. each edible needs about .3 of hash for a powerfull high. thats like $3 per edible and it's like triple strength of co-op's, they use .1 of hash most times..

pm me for recipes or any additional help.. i'm very high so i probably made a few vital errors in explaining myself here 

oh and kief is the same as hash, just toss it in the butter you're good to go cook with it. i make a great caramel kief that i swirl through my hash based ice creams


----------



## 1buddha (May 4, 2009)

should I add it all or not? I dont know how potent it will be. I dont want to fall right asleep. I want to enjoy myself. I just got back from tha store nd im cleaning up the kitchen im about to jus wing it here soon. I want to be baked and ready by tomorrow.


----------



## BudLvr (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanx for the post of this topic. It will come in handy after my trimming is done. I plan on putting in like 20-30g per 1 stick also. I too want to get FUKD UP  And if possible Ill just use ALL my trimmings in on batch of butter (1 stick). 6 plants should get me a nice amount of trimmings.

But the neszt and hardest question is, What to make with the one stick??


----------



## Grower101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys quick question, I have a quarter and i want to make cookies. would that be enough for like some decent cookies ?>..


----------



## BudLvr (Jul 2, 2009)

im about to go out and my my butter to melt down with some trimmings, but i know people say to use REAL butter, not margrine or whipped butter or icant belive its not butter LOL, but what about do i choose the "salted" or the "unsalted" butter.
And does anybody recomend a certain type of butter to use??


----------



## AlmightySteve (Jul 2, 2009)

+rep and bookmarked


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 2, 2009)

BudLvr said:


> im about to go out and my my butter to melt down with some trimmings, but i know people say to use REAL butter, not margrine or whipped butter or icant belive its not butter LOL, but what about do i choose the "salted" or the "unsalted" butter.
> And does anybody recomend a certain type of butter to use??


unsalted my friend. 
you in uk ?


----------



## BudLvr (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope, Sorry. Im in the US New York.
But I just bought the reg WalMart Brand GV Unsalted Butter. I also bought a coffee grinder, it was just about 20.00. It works REALLY GOOD. Grinds that shit into dust almost. And you lose any weight either. I ground mine up and weighed it before and after the grinding and at always weighed the same beofre and after. At most I would lose .1 gram. my scale doesnt go any lower. At that was grinding about 5 grams at a time. But I have about 14.5 grams of some FINELY ground up stuff. I plan on melting down only 1.5 stick of butter and hopefly should get back about a sticks worth, but IDK. Andhopefuly i should be able to make up a batch of choclate chip cookies with it. Maybe ill even take a small bite out of the butter and see what its like  
But im about to start this now. i just wanted to came back really quick to reread these directions.
Thanx again for making this post, wish me luck


----------



## BudLvr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also i just noticed their is no mention of string it while it simmers. how ofter would you stir it, or should it even be stired.
Casue when i pored it in the water it all stayed dry on top of the water, unless i stired it a little. but i waited till it just started to boil a little and i stired it a little. but ill probably check on it every hour and lift the top and give it a quick stir or something.


----------



## streff (Jul 14, 2009)

awesome thanks for the info


----------



## fitch303 (Jul 16, 2009)

Can I use a crock pot?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 16, 2009)

fitch303 said:


> Can I use a crock pot?



Yes. I use one, works good every time.


----------



## jppure (Jul 16, 2009)

i'v never done the step with adding water i just melt the butter down and then added matter....does it make a differents??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

jppure said:


> i'v never done the step with adding water i just melt the butter down and then added matter....does it make a differents??


well the point is the water is too stop it burning and also because alot will evaporate so use water and that will evaporate instaed of all your butter. leaving you with more


----------



## collectselltrade (Jul 17, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> well the point is the water is too stop it burning and also because alot will evaporate so use water and that will evaporate instaed of all your butter. leaving you with more


 well thats sad because if you butter burns so will thc, and that is why yo dont boil it and best to use is a doubble boiler type set up fo the best results!


----------



## 420tintin (Jul 21, 2009)

alright i am personally trying this method right now as I type, im 2.5 hours into the simmer, a simmer is the smallest little bubbles right?any lower like i mean even a smidgen it just sits calm like a glass like. the heats on min so ya i dont think ill burn any weed i got decent amount of water and exactly a stick and a quarter, 24 grams of bottom bag, shake , leaves, etc from old bags of weed and leftover joints. I also bought the exact same cookie kit he did so i really hope this turns out. Im not sure if im going to go the full 6 hours probably 4 like he did. and i dont have a cake pan only a baking sheet so im gonna do the best i can in makin it one cookie. if the edges burn ill just cut it off no biggie if i get stoned once out of this it will all be worth it!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> well thats sad because if you butter burns so will thc, and that is why yo dont boil it and best to use is a doubble boiler type set up fo the best results!


is this post aimed at me? if so ....A) i never said i boil my butter but i lightly simmer (i assume you now the difference). B) i dont know what a double boiler is. C) i do my butter the same way everytime with just trim and always ALWAYS get put you to bed butter. D) if you just put butter in a pan with plant matter (like he said) then how long do you suppose you can leave it on the heat unattended for? (considering the process takes several hours) ...........well not very long i tell you!


----------



## 420tintin (Jul 21, 2009)

wow its finally starting to harden up. its ten minutes to 2 where i live and i started this at 8 this morning and simmered for 4 hours. then been in the freezer and fridge since


----------



## 420tintin (Jul 21, 2009)

okay so the cookies will be out in less than 5 minutes, i cant wait!!. i tried eating some butter on a crakcer and puked in the sink and again in the bathroom. cannabutter is single handedly the grossest fucking thing in the world lol


----------



## Old Fat Hippy (Jul 21, 2009)

THANKS SO MUCH! The pics were so helpful, too. Im dying to amke some cookies!
Now...how big a chunk is a serving?

OFH


----------



## 420tintin (Jul 21, 2009)

okay its bullshit i followed the directions exactly and its been an hour since i ate a bunch and nothing at all


----------



## collectselltrade (Jul 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> is this post aimed at me? if so ....A) i never said i boil my butter but i lightly simmer (i assume you now the difference). B) i dont know what a double boiler is. C) i do my butter the same way everytime with just trim and always ALWAYS get put you to bed butter. D) if you just put butter in a pan with plant matter (like he said) then how long do you suppose you can leave it on the heat unattended for? (considering the process takes several hours) ...........well not very long i tell you!


 a doubble boiler is like how you melt chocolate, a pan with water bring to boil then drop the heat to a simmer, put a pot that is made to do this, and sets right in snug, so the water dont get out no direct heat on the butter and trimmings so the mixture never gets over 160 so the thc stays and not evaporate do a search on the net you see what i mean and will use it works the best!!!


----------



## SwizZchEeZe (Jul 21, 2009)

I used this method or a similar variation of it....1st I used a really fat 1/4 of some really kind buds (seemed like a costly waste but I took a leap of faith and went with it). 

I did not need to cook for 4-6 hours more over 2-3 hours, the butter looked the same, somewhat lighter. I also heated it at a boil but this was for a minute, all the while adding a little butter along the way *Note: watch out it tends to bubble up on ya* constantly stirring, then I would bring it to a bare simmer, just enough to keep the butter melted and stirred every 15-20mins or so.

I ended up making cookies and everyone that tried one, said it was the best shit ever. I was very pleased with it as even a quarter or half cooky was like woweee.


----------



## collectselltrade (Jul 22, 2009)

SwizZchEeZe said:


> I used this method or a similar variation of it....1st I used a really fat 1/4 of some really kind buds (seemed like a costly waste but I took a leap of faith and went with it).
> 
> I did not need to cook for 4-6 hours more over 2-3 hours, the butter looked the same, somewhat lighter. I also heated it at a boil but this was for a minute, all the while adding a little butter along the way *Note: watch out it tends to bubble up on ya* constantly stirring, then I would bring it to a bare simmer, just enough to keep the butter melted and stirred every 15-20mins or so.
> 
> I ended up making cookies and everyone that tried one, said it was the best shit ever. I was very pleased with it as even a quarter or half cooky was like woweee.


 well from what i have read, it seems that if you heat it over a temp. (i forgot the temp) it just vaporizes the canibenoids and thc. and if you think about that for a sec. it is the same theroy a vaporizer is used, heating the bud to burn the thc, and not the weed


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 12, 2009)

I am trying the recipe using 45 grams of vaporized weed...its in the fridge right now. Looks like brown poo poo....LOL.


----------



## bean93x (Sep 13, 2009)

how about melting the butter and dipping shrimp in it?


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 13, 2009)

ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON said:


> I am trying the recipe using 45 grams of vaporized weed...its in the fridge right now. Looks like brown poo poo....LOL.


Damn ...The pre-mix peanut butter cookies i have require vegtable oil not butter. CRAP...back to the store. ...


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, I just ate 3 small cookies first thing this morning on an empty stomach and I can feel it . Took about 45 min. I had to pop them in the microwave for 20 sec to soften them up though and the taste is not great IMO. I over cooked the crap out of them. Had them at 375 instead of 325 in the oven and then I cooked them 10 minutes longer because the middle looked soft to me .....I dont know what I was thinking....They came out like bricks and i am worried the 375 oven temp cooked off some of the THC. Oh well , It was my first try and I only used Vaporized weed. Definetly should have lowered the temps at least 50 degrees.


----------



## collectselltrade (Sep 16, 2009)

ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON said:


> Ok, I just ate 3 small cookies first thing this morning on an empty stomach and I can feel it . Took about 45 min. I had to pop them in the microwave for 20 sec to soften them up though and the taste is not great IMO. I over cooked the crap out of them. Had them at 375 instead of 325 in the oven and then I cooked them 10 minutes longer because the middle looked soft to me .....I dont know what I was thinking....They came out like bricks and i am worried the 375 oven temp cooked off some of the THC. Oh well , It was my first try and I only used Vaporized weed. Definetly should have lowered the temps at least 50 degrees.


 lol, don't worry, first time, and if you make something that calls out for oil, just use the soften butter will work fine, and i cook way low on the temp, like 275, or 250 even it just take longer, but the i think with the theory of hi temp vapors the thc.....and mine always taste good, but you do taste the nature of the herbed butter!!!


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 17, 2009)

That 5hit said:


>


Uhhhhhh.....dont know why you re posted the original post.......


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 17, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> lol, don't worry, first time, and if you make something that calls out for oil, just use the soften butter will work fine, and i cook way low on the temp, like 275, or 250 even it just take longer, but the i think with the theory of hi temp vapors the thc.....and mine always taste good, but you do taste the nature of the herbed butter!!!


LOL....I didnt think to myself...'gee 375 is like 20 degrees hotter than my vaporizer"...hmmmm.....lol. OOOPS!


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 20, 2009)

ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON said:


> Uhhhhhh.....dont know why you re posted the original post.......


 i was putting it in an ez to use and find flash card for everyone- anyone ask how to make it all you have to do is copy and past it to there thread- real ez,no?

if you click the link in my sig you will see many other flash card - weed growing at a glance- type of mini info - i may make a grower calender out of them


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 20, 2009)

did someone say canna butter?????????az


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Sep 20, 2009)

Holy shit... someone had a fair amount of trim to play with, eh?


-AR


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 20, 2009)

> Holy shit... someone had a fair amount of trim to play with, eh?


that was from about 1/4 of the indoor trim ....az


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 21, 2009)

Azgrow said:


> did someone say canna butter?????????az


That looks like 2 sticks of butter?


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 21, 2009)

> That looks like 2 sticks of butter?


4...those chunks are almost an inch thick....made quite a bit of cookies i'll tell yall....lol...peace az


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 21, 2009)

Azgrow said:


> 4...those chunks are almost an inch thick....made quite a bit of cookies i'll tell yall....lol...peace az


Damn..... must be nice


----------



## gotthat (Sep 24, 2009)

nice thread.............


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 24, 2009)

gotthat said:


> nice thread.............


 I have 8 plants growing, they are about 6-7 weeks away from harvest. i harvested one plant early, all teh leaves were drooping, so in a panic, i harvested it. It had a nice skunky smell to it when i harvested it, but after a week of drying and almost a week of dry curing, it smells like dried lawn clippings. I have about 3-4 oz of it. I do not look forward to smoking this schwaggy shit and i'm not going to risk a distribution charge in FL by trying to sell it - not to mention getting my ass beat when peeps complain about the low quality, LOL.
I don't want to throw it out, so i was thinking of making cannabutter out of it. Doesn't look like i have anything to lose, so i think i will try this. I'm just wondering how strong this will be with using a 1 1/4 stick of butter. I DID see some crystal formation on the weed b4 i harvested it. Think it will work? it is either cannabutter or marijuana tea, and i've been told that making tea is a waste of time. any tips will be appreciated


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Sep 24, 2009)

Shaking it all for keif or using bubble bags to make hash is always a viable option.


-AR


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Sep 24, 2009)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Shaking it all for keif or using bubble bags to make hash is always a viable option.
> 
> 
> -AR


Personally, I am not a huge fan of edibles. If it were me( and it has been before...damn lawn clipping!) I would get some bubble bags like Adrenaline Rush said and collect all the trichomes. If money is a problem I have had pretty descent results using a stretched panty hose over a Tupperware bowl. Its not going to be super super pure but that shit works and is only gonna cost you a couple bucks. Hell, now that I'm thinking...you could sift the herb on the stretched panty hose(or you can buy a screen room your local head shop but mine was like 60 bucks) to collect some dry kief and then make butter with whats left. Trust me if you dry sift there will still be some THC in that Herb that will give you great butter. Especially if you got 3-4 OZ. I just made butter from 45grams of heavily vaporized herb then accidentally cooked the shit at 375 instead of like 325 max ooops! probably vaporized most of what was left and the cookies still got me high Good luck to you!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

does this smell ou your kitchen a storm?

just spent the last hour grindind down 4 plants of trim with a 1" wide hand grinder  time for fun once i get down to the shop though


----------



## Phelps (Sep 25, 2009)

bubbleinthebrain said:


> great! thanks fo nothin!
> I'm just gonna wing it....


I love when people dont get the answer they wanted in a couple hrs so they talk shit. Get sum patience kiddo.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

haha.

and i'll answer my own question.

it stinks my kichen out

it stinks my lounge out

it stinks the hall, the bathroom, the bedroom, the entire place out.

buter and cannabis, it's a bit of a funky smell, almost sickly.

5 more hours to go


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 25, 2009)

yup makes your whole house/apt smell like wet buttery plant farts.....in fact it smells alot like collerd greens imo that have been over butterd while cooking....its defently a smell you get use'd to....az


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Sep 25, 2009)

Azgrow said:


> wet buttery plant farts....


Couldn't have said it better myself. 


-AR


----------



## NE{growing}PA (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you make anything with that remaining water?? its gotta have some kind of effect on you


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 7, 2009)

NE{growing}PA said:


> Can you make anything with that remaining water?? its gotta have some kind of effect on you


Ya know, that is an excellent question. I have wondered this myself. The last time I made anything, I actually boiled the remaining water down to the point where I had about a cup of sludge. I let that sit in a bowl for a week or two until it looked like all the water was gone. I was left with a a greenish-black substance that had the consistency of somewhere between a cake and brownies. Unfortunately, the only thing I tried was a knife hit with it, which didn't go over too well becuase of the taste. 

+ Rep to the person who finds a use for it 


-AR


----------



## Highhunter (Oct 25, 2009)

Whats the least amount of time you can boil the cannabutter? Im only doing 8gs per stick and would like to know what is the least amount of time I could pull it off in? 2 hours? 3? or do you think 4 hours is about the minimum? Some quick replys would be greatky appreciated, the process has already started!


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (Oct 25, 2009)

I only cooked mine like 2 1/2 -3 hours . I coudnt even make 4 if I wanted to due to how much water had evaporated... do it for 2 hours at least . you will be fine.


----------



## darkcloud (Nov 14, 2009)

So i sorta followed your recipe. I used about 120grams of trim, and 4g of bud with 1.5lbs of butter. Needless to say after I just drained it, was darkkkkk green compared to your pic. I may have made it too strong haha. Will see tomorrow when I try it before I go see 2012 :]


----------



## darkcloud (Nov 16, 2009)

Butter turned out supppper strong the way i did it. Made cookies with 1/3 of it, and the cookies are unbelievable strong. Took 4 and was having everything spin. Passed out 5hours ago, woke up and still feeling it haha.


----------



## tattoo chris (Nov 24, 2009)

im all over this like a fat boy on cake ......o wait a fat man on cookies ...lol thanks for the pics they help


----------



## AcridLemons (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for such a well written post with great pics!


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

great thread, my cannabutter is cooking now.


----------



## panpan (Dec 6, 2009)

this is sort of unpot related but still something tasty to try with your most dank cannabutter while cooking brownies....i like to pour half of the final batter into my cooking pan, then spread a layer of hersheys chocolate bars, and finally cover with the rest of the batter. the end result is a delicious brownie with a melted layer of hersheys chocolate evenly in the middle. beware... potheads have been known to not be able to stop eating these brownies once first consumed and will ultimatley end in couchlock =)


----------



## bigdaddy86 (Dec 8, 2009)

great post 4 more hours to go and im going to have a bake sale lol


----------



## bigdaddy86 (Dec 8, 2009)

or a tub a ware party buy tub a ware and get a free brownie in side lol


----------



## kappainf (Dec 9, 2009)

Tis the season!!


----------



## mangolimeade420 (Dec 11, 2009)

AWESOME easy recipe for the cannabutter!


----------



## JediMind (Dec 12, 2009)

This is a great thread.. 
But where im from, i cant get a stick of butter.. here its in a kinda large package..
Can any tell me how much a stick of butter is.. is its about 100g or less?

I will definitly try this


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2009)

250g i think mate


----------



## kappainf (Dec 12, 2009)

one sticl of butter is a quarter pound 112 grams


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Dec 23, 2009)

For anyone having trouble maintaining temp. the best thing to use for budder is a crockpot on the low settng and leave overnight for about 12 hours. Wont boil over or run dry if you dump in some water and separate later. I strain with cheese cloth from the local grocery and re-melt then separate the block from the water and weigh portions for use in baking. My GF is now making some Dark Choco chunk cookies w sea salt and cannabudder, should be like a shotgun blast to the brainstem since I used all the trim from Several G-13 Gigabud and 2 automatic Hindu Kush into 5 sticks of butter. Super Dark green and no plant material at all. Will report if potent. Dried all the trim in a foil pan before cooking, stems, trim, popcorn, no main stalks or fans/stem leaves.


----------



## T905 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey i was wondering howmuch water you put in it


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Depends on how long you will cook and how much you're making. I add enough water to just cover the leaf/material if the budder doesn't do it on its own. The amount of water will not have an effect on the potency wince u toss it out later anyway after you sep the hardened block


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Jan 12, 2010)

this may have been covered but i have 2 somewhat large male plants i was planning on throwing away. could i grind up the whole plants and make some butter? or will it be too weak? just curious, if not what can i do with those males (excluding pollen/experiment)


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like every day someone has a problem letting go of males! I'd chop em up and put them aside for your future budder batch. First off making less than a huge batch (5 qt. crockpot) is a total waste of the effort and 12 hours. I make 5 sticks-6 at a time and i use no less than 3 full sized female plants of trim and popcorn plus whatever else I have like stems, vaped weed and kief...its not an exact science. If I had males id add them but I SERIOUSLY doubt 2 males of small size will do anything at alll. Sorry dude, budder is awesome for a reason...it takes a shit ton of good material to make it worthwhile.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hola, folks! Sorry for my absence yet again! Anywho, I'm back, so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask away! 

Also, I got a new grow going on that ya'll should check out. I'm growing my own strains that I have bred. After I do a bit more work with stabilizing the phenoms, the seeds will be available for sale via Colorado's Medical Marijuana program. So check it out! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/292648-ars-grow-journal-four-new.html


-AR


----------



## fadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

hey so i tried making some butter last night. cooked a 1/2 stick of butter with about 70g wet trim for about 4 hours. then i put it in the fridge and its been in there for at least 14 hrs. and its still not hardened. whats the deal?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jan 25, 2010)

1/2 stick of butter and 70g of trim? There's no typo here? Wow... Let me touch on something real fast. Butter has a point of saturation. For example, if you take a glass of water, and begin stirring in teaspoons of sugar one by one, you will eventually reach a point where the sugar will no longer dissolve into the water, but instead, collect at the bottom. The same goes for the butter and THC; there are only so many sites on the fatty molecules for the THC to bind to. And with 70g of trim and only .5 stick of butter, I think you have surpassed this threshold. 

Now then, to answer your question, I'm not exactly sure why the butter hasn't hardened. I'll list a few reasons that could cause your problem:

- The temperature of your refrigerator is not cold enough to allow the butter to re-solidify. Lower the temperature of your 'fridge via the dial in the back.
- Your ratio of butter to weed was off. You had so much pot in there that it could have absorbed the butter. Then, (this is a guess) you did not squeeze out the wet pot to collect it.
- Some other agent from the marijuana was pulled out into the water and, due to the butter/weed ratio, will not allow the butter to re-solidify. 

Honestly, I would first check the temperature thing. You don't want to freeze the water, but you do need it pretty chilly. If that's not the issue, then I would take the water you have and boil 3/4-1 stick of butter in it for an hour or so. Also, make sure your using regular butter -- not some funky diet stuff, something with 'an added ingredient,' margarine, etc... GL


-AR


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Jan 25, 2010)

Shit... I just reread your post. Sorry, I'm kinda baked atm. I didn't notice you said _*wet* _trim. That's about an OZ of dry trim. That's not that too bad, but you still might want to use a whole stick of butter. 


-AR


----------



## fadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

if its not showing progress by tonight ill cook in another half stick of butter. my fridge is cold and i strained the plant matter pretty well so i dont know probably not enough butter. thanks man


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 25, 2010)

ok maybe some1 will answer here???

will the trim from 9 big blueberry plants be enough to make 9 brownies super strong? or should i add real bud too?

thanks


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Jan 26, 2010)

well fig this way the trim and air buds from 9 big blueberry plants should be enough for 5 really potent sticks of butter. At least thats what Id use as the ratio. As far as dose per brownie it depends on your recipe and how much butter is used but the more the better. Good look with it, if u think 5 is too much then def. 4 will do the trick. let us know the effects and your trim/butter ratio


----------



## RMM (Jan 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ok maybe some1 will answer here???
> 
> will the trim from 9 big blueberry plants be enough to make 9 brownies super strong? or should i add real bud too?
> 
> thanks


Try to use only your good trim.
This is the easiest way to make butter, I dont know why people bother with hours of work when it is so simple


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the replys, ive been smoking a long time but am a total newb with eating bud i just want to make my butter real strong so i think ill use 3 sticks of butter and also put in 5grams of good bud with my trim. 

here a couple of pics of 2 of my vegging blueberry im gonna veg them another 3/4wks so they will be pretty big when finished and there sould be a shitload of trim from 9.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah buddy that blueberry is some resinous shit so you should have some reallly good space cakes off those. Cannabutter is a tinkering science. You will eventually be able to eyeball the amount/quality of trim to butter and get your methods nice and clean. I actually stopped spending money on cheese cloth and squeeze my trim out in a few layers of paper towels. Not cheapo ones though and u just toss the whole ball in trash.


----------



## bigredmudcrab (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the same way I make my butter and it works really well. One thing I do is when I bake my cookies (choc chip of course) I bake them on baking paper and under cook them a bit so they are still soft but firm. Any oil/fat that has come out of them seeps into the baking paper so I cut that out into strips the size of my roach papers then roll my tobacco or weed with the baking paper inside. Its a bit hard to smoke but I will get you hell wasted. cheers


----------



## Dr.RR (Feb 7, 2010)

buffalosoulja said:


> 20 to 30 grams per stick, damn your making space cakes.


LMFAO exactly what I was thinking, omg I just burst out laughing when I read that. I want to thank the OP for such an amazing tutorial! I'm in the process of making some brownies and the butter is just now hardening up. Thanks a bunch, hope these turn out good!


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr.RR said:


> LMFAO exactly what I was thinking, omg I just burst out laughing when I read that. I want to thank the OP for such an amazing tutorial! I'm in the process of making some brownies and the butter is just now hardening up. Thanks a bunch, hope these turn out good!


Heh, when you're a grower, making hash out of EVERY batch of trim gets tiresome. Sometimes you just want to say 'fuck it' and throw it all in some cookies. 

Anywho, I hope they work out for you and make your Superbowl commercial viewing experience an enjoyable one.


-AR


----------



## Goodman217 (Mar 10, 2010)

What about a pound of schwag? Do you think that has enough THC to make canabutter? im thinking making EXTRA POTENT stuff with a shitload of schwag, im thinking 1 pound to like a big tub of country crock butter? would that work? 
any thoughts?


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 10, 2010)

If you over heat the cookies when baking, does this destroy the THC ? and with tinctures wouldnt double boiling it kill THC cause of high heat ?


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Apr 25, 2010)

Gotta remember this one...


panpan said:


> this is sort of unpot related but still something tasty to try with your most dank cannabutter while cooking brownies....i like to pour half of the final batter into my cooking pan, then spread a layer of hersheys chocolate bars, and finally cover with the rest of the batter. the end result is a delicious brownie with a melted layer of hersheys chocolate evenly in the middle. beware... potheads have been known to not be able to stop eating these brownies once first consumed and will ultimatley end in couchlock =)


----------



## ivydupree (Jun 7, 2010)

can you make it with fresh trimmings?


----------



## Maui Waui (Jun 8, 2010)

id guess so cus your putting them in water anyways


----------



## sehnazjoshep (Jun 8, 2010)

What nice recipe is this! I liked it very much. You have described here this recipe in very understandable and easy manner so everyone can easily understand it and also attached pictures of it so this would be very easy for making. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tuffstate (Jun 9, 2010)

I am making cookies with this recipe as I type this. Made the butter last night and the cookies this morning. Thanx for the step by step and pic by pic. Very helpful!!


----------



## kiwiskunk (Jun 15, 2010)

does it not matter how much water as long as it covers the bud?


----------



## collectselltrade (Jun 18, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> If you over heat the cookies when baking, does this destroy the THC ? and with tinctures wouldnt double boiling it kill THC cause of high heat ?


with the double boiling it, know this is the most controlled way used for cooking making hollanday sauce with egg yokes very sensitive low heat needed when cooking this! and always cook at 275 or 250 just a bit longer cooking time and under cooking makes chewy cookie


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 20, 2010)

I am making some right now, 50 grams of prime buds & 1.5 sticks of butter


----------



## FRESHSMOKE (Jun 22, 2010)

how many grams of butter is one stick , im from uk?
this thred is very helpfull all the others are unclear thanks


----------



## Titan16 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you just make cookies or does it have to go in a pan?


----------



## Titan16 (Oct 9, 2010)

125 or 122 something like that.


----------



## WattSaver (Oct 16, 2010)

Titan16 said:


> Can you just make cookies or does it have to go in a pan?



You can bake up anything that takes 1/2 cup butter (1 stick) and you can do individual cookies, brownies, etc.


----------



## P. STONIE (Oct 18, 2010)

I used salted butter...Did I do anything wrong to possibly fuck mine up by using it?

I used 10-14 grams per stick I've cooked up 3 sticks so far and Im using the last oz to make a stick nd a half!


----------



## Smoeky2108 (Oct 22, 2010)

I would like to know if cooking all the big stems that I can't chop up because they are tough to grind in water for a long time could be used with the butter to make pot butter? I am thinking that it would be better then just plain water.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

i just realized that theres a puddle of drool on my computer


----------



## Ultimate Wrongun (Dec 8, 2010)

Roughly how much THC would be in 1 batch of Cannabutter made this way ?
If I made this by your instructions with my buddy would it be enough to get us stoned for A whole day if we both ate half of it in one sitting ?
I know it isnt efficient to simply dump your herb into the mixture but does this rule also apply if I were to use Morrocan Hash to make my baked goods ?
Peace; Wrongun


----------



## Ultimate Wrongun (Dec 8, 2010)

Also I have got my leaves stored in the freezer; 1. How much would I need when the trim is 'wet' ? 2. Would I have to pick out the shade leaves ?
Peace, Wrongun


----------



## Humboldt Man (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for the good info,I am a chef /baker gonna try to put a twist to it I'll get back to you all will have to find a tester though, no more for me!!


----------



## freesevenluck (Feb 16, 2011)

I got so high off of this recipe i thought i was going to die!!!!! WOW ate 1\4 of this at 11:30pm yesterday its 7pm the next day and im still stoned!!! Great recipe.!!!!


----------



## gioua (Mar 18, 2011)

freesevenluck said:


> I got so high off of this recipe i thought i was going to die!!!!! WOW ate 1\4 of this at 11:30pm yesterday its 7pm the next day and im still stoned!!! Great recipe.!!!!



Yeah over doing medibles can be VERY VERY scary... I had a bad experience with a Firecracker which had about 1.75 gr of baked pot on it and I was so horrible stoned for 8+ hours (finally fell asleep about hour 5, when I felt it was safe enough to allow myself to sleep) I have been stoned before and have been really really high... NOTHING compared to that high that day. It was so much worse then being on Shroom and drunk and hungover + stoned and having the flu all wrapped up into maybe 20-40 mins of good relaxing feeling... the other 7+ hours was just a hell I would not want anyone to have to go thru... Sadly my lil 11 lb chi-terrier mix must have eaten half a cracker or something a few days later.. I DID NOT give my dog pot.. I was stupid enough to have left a portion in the trash can and she must have eaten it.. I held her for a good 4 hours while she battled her high.. I checked youtube and google to see what they say about the toxicity and dogs who ate pot.. it was not a lot of pot anyhow but I have now started to take any an all trash out to the big trash bin... She was fine within 6 hours and a bit woozy by hour 8 I still held her and babied her... poor thing.. so again a warning to anyone who thinks they can just dive in and eat 2+ gr of well made medibles... be afraid... I know most of you think well if I dont eat the whole thing and only eat half I wont get a buzz now and I wont have enough left to get one later..

If the person who made them says to eat the whole thing then eat it all.. if they say hey only eat half now then half after about 2 hours... wait the 2 hours.. being too medicated by a medible.. is NOTHING like being too stoned from hitting the bong or vape or smoking a joint... eating it comes on slow... then gets more powerful then slowly dies off... you pretty much wont feel much for a good 90 minutes and some people take 3 hours before they feel much and then it does not get any stronger.. medibles take experience using the same product.


----------



## rjl (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe it can be used in the coffee maker?


----------



## gioua (Apr 30, 2011)

those of you still tossing out your stems and fan leaves (yup even the larger trunk portion) all has TRICS (the ration of it can be from 1-10% thc (google it) also if you would like to toss them out.. please pm me your add... these work great in canna butter... (yes I was kidding about sending me your add... this is not a solicitation..


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

damn this guys making SPACE COOKIES..28-30g for one stick of butter lol damn i use 35g for one pound of butter..i get high but i can still move my arms and legs LOL


----------



## Medical Grade (May 5, 2011)

lol, i just made some butter, with 1+oz of trim and lower buds.. with 1lb of butter.. it sat in a slow cooker for 18 hours. hope it turns out well.. i have yet to be able to make a good medible


----------



## mullup07 (Oct 22, 2011)

too stoned on medibles is easy to do if you are the ginny pig . i paid $300.00 for a full ounce in a cake made by these people i used to score off and one small piece is plenty so i had a good size piece and went with my mate driving on a vacation and he got pulled over by a random breath test [the pigs]and because it was a holiday weekend the R.B.T was like 20 cop cars and 50+ cops and a cop caravan [maybe a cop helicopter]and any way i started to peak on my cake so i just new i had to be cool because at this stage i wasnt keeping up with reality . any way that was the stonds't ive ever been i think


----------



## mullup07 (Oct 22, 2011)

sorry for getting off making butter im stoned again


----------



## davecave (Oct 26, 2011)

I got some trimmings and popcorn buds along with some bootleg "lemon haze" I scored from some coke dealer but didn't smoke cause it was clearly not lemon haze... Wasn't even haze, either way, got all that in the croc-pot with about 2-1/2 sticks of butter simmering. Gonna make some Duncan hines cookie brownies! Can't wait to taste them.


----------



## missnu (May 10, 2012)

I have wanted to do it with cornbread...but...I can't responsibly have edibles really...I am the only person in the house that utilizes this awesome plant...and someone else getting it could be terrible...


----------



## snew (May 10, 2012)

Edibles should never be left where individual could unknowingly consume them.


----------



## Kenyon (May 15, 2012)

Hi Adrenalinerush,
Great recipe to make cannabutter and thanks for sharing the recipe with pictures with others also. Though the last picture didn't worked for me but I know it will be great in presentation also. Found few ingredients out of stock so will try cannabutter recipe later and will share my reviews after having cannabutter.


----------



## twodragunns (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks to Adrenalinerush for sharing this great canna butter recipe, I use 25 grams of pure Tricome that I get from grinding my meds and with that I use 1 LB of unsalted butter and 3 cups of water. I boil the water in a a large stainless pot, then add the butter that is cut into 1/4 LB slabs and melt it together with water and then add the 25 grams of pure Tricomes to the mix and turn down heat to #2 which is the next setting above simmer and let it simmer on #2 for 1-2 hours and stire every 5-10 minutes. Then use cheesecloth to strain the pots contents and let it sit to cool on the kitchen counter for about an hour, then refrigerate overnight. The next day the canna butter is ready to be taken out of the container, so I take the butter and pat dry and store in a plastic container that is air tight in the freezer ....... this canna butter is so powerful i have to use half normal butter and half canna butter in all recipes. My brownies, cookies, and muffins are so powerful using this method that most folks have only been able to eat a single dose at a time and the effects are long lasting to 12 hours or more. I also sometimes make canna butter with herb/bud and grind it real fine and use 1 oz per 3 cups of water along with 1 LB of unsalted butter and cook for 2-3 hours .... works the same, but not near as powerful as the Tricome canna I make.

Happy and healthy medicating to all




*


----------



## SmittyWJMJ (Jul 9, 2012)

after the butter is skimmed off of the top can you melt it down again to make sticks or what ever?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

SmittyWJMJ said:


> after the butter is skimmed off of the top can you melt it down again to make sticks or what ever?


Absolutely.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 18, 2012)

good guide but you never mentioned what you do with the bottom portion. can someone explain what to do with it?


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

This looks delicious! I'mma try it for sure!
Can you tell me if I need to cure my popcorn before? or can i just throw those in as is? (after grinding them I mean, of course)
thank you~


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 19, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> good guide but you never mentioned what you do with the bottom portion. can someone explain what to do with it?


_
"*Step 6: After awhile, the top layer will solidify hard enough to pick up with a cooking utensil. At this point, scoop it all out and place in a separate container. This is your cannabutter."* _

ie: Once you have strained your mixture and refrigerated your cannabutter it will separate. cannabutter on top, yucky water on the bottom. Drain the water and what is left is your butter.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 19, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> _
> "*Step 6: After awhile, the top layer will solidify hard enough to pick up with a cooking utensil. At this point, scoop it all out and place in a separate container. This is your cannabutter."* _
> 
> ie: Once you have strained your mixture and refrigerated your cannabutter it will separate. cannabutter on top, yucky water on the bottom. Drain the water and what is left is your butter.


alright im going to try it i got 2.4 oz of dry trim.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 20, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> alright im going to try it i got 2.4 oz of dry trim.


Good luck. I'm waiting on my new thermometer to arrive and then I'll be making some more myself.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 20, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Good luck. I'm waiting on my new thermometer to arrive and then I'll be making some more myself.


i got someone picking me up some sticks of butter with the highest fat.. lets see what they get so i can get rollin ! should i use 1 or 2 sticks? should i re use it or is 1 time through good?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 21, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> i got someone picking me up some sticks of butter with the highest fat.. lets see what they get so i can get rollin ! should i use 1 or 2 sticks? should i re use it or is 1 time through good?


You have 2.4oz of trim, correct? I think you could go as high as 1lb of butter, depending on how potent you want it and the quality of your trim. I don't think I'd go any less than 2 sticks with what you have. One time through is enough.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 21, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> You have 2.4oz of trim, correct? I think you could go as high as 1lb of butter, depending on how potent you want it and the quality of your trim. I don't think I'd go any less than 2 sticks with what you have. One time through is enough.


two sticks it is! simmering right now! smells amazing honestly.

its in a dish already seperated. need to get cookie mix now .


----------



## crash702 (Aug 16, 2012)

AdReNaLiNeRuSH,OMG..... I have been lurking around this site for about a year, being a NOOB grower, only 6 grows, I have read plenty, but have not been able to offer much help, and I hang out @ another site mostly, ANYWAY, I used this method Exactly as written, 20 grams to 1 1/4 stick of unsalted butter. I just harvested a 6 strain crop, and took a little from each curing jar, they were Train Wreck(2 geno types, 1 frosty, 1 fire red bud), Pineapple Chunk, LA Confidential, Sour Kush, Kandy Kush x Skunk#1, and BC Big Bud #2, plus 5 grams of slightly used vaped bud. I am a BIG GUY, 6' 300lbs, I ate 2 2x2, after 1 hour, NOTHING, so I ate 2 more 2X2 CHUNKS, 30 minutes later, the very first thing I felt, was extreme cotton mouth, then all hell kicked in. I got so high, it was unreal. Now I had my 1st brownie @ 6:00am, and the last @ 7:30am....from 8 am till 7 PM, yes, all freakin' day I was so trashed I could not do a thing. Trying to walk was extremely funny, my body was totally rubberized, lol. BUT, I did not have to take any of Doctors pain pills, NONE, now I have to figure out proper dosage, am gonna try just 2 brownies today and figure out storage so they do not go bad. I generally smoke an oz a week for medication purposes, so if I can get the same results from eating, and I like how long high lasts, my stash might last just a little longer. And I might be able to kick these pain pills, I know I am addicted, no question, that's why I went back to smoking, 10 years of Lortab and Oxy's for my back, I won't let them operate on my back, so for last 10 years, Pain Management with class 1 narcotics, that will addict anyone, lol. But this recipe works PERFECTLY, just follow directions, EXACTLY and you won't be disappointed. I again used 20 grams of 15 grams fresh, 5 grams used vaped, cover/simmer for 3 hours, into fringe overnight and presto, Space Brownies, ala chocolate chip cookie mix flattened to 9x9 brownie pan. Also lower ovens temp by 50 degrees from what was said to bake at, worked great, just took a little longer, thanks so much for reciepe, now to just 1 2x2 and see what happens, lol.

Peace
Crash
Thanks....................TRY THIS................


----------



## mandrakeman (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you write the above text while being high? It just sorda lacks well spacing. 

Try to use 50% less weed (or even less) and store the cookies in a jar for 15 days or more. With time the THC molecules inside the cookies will break into smaller easier to absorb molecules making the potency double or triple. 30 days is even better. 

Anyone else ever ate a cookie or some other pastry that was left over from some batch after 3 or 4 weeks and found it much stronger than before? 

Just be careful, a fresh strong cookie will get stronger than you can handle after 30 days.


----------



## gremlin1968 (Aug 22, 2012)

sleepsmoke said:


> can do the same with vegatible oil i use trim fresh bud and whatever is left over from the vaporizer to get all the thc out of it. you can either cook it or let it sit in a jar for a few weeks works both ways. Thc is also alcohol soluble if you double boil it in 151 on low you will have a tinture that will knock your ass out


Use orange or lemon extract. Look at alcohol content , it's about 89-90% works better than 151. taste great in beer or pop. I put 1/2 g/oz. heat WEED ONLY in microwave for20 sec. at 50 % power 3 times to start decarb. I heat alcohol to 165 f. for 20 min. it boils at 172 so watch carefully....DONT PUT ALCOHOL IN MICRO. unless you need help opening door!


----------



## Jaza (Aug 22, 2012)

Definately giving this a shot


----------



## highground (Aug 23, 2012)

hey guys, first post. here's something different that i have done before with excellent results. also good for people who don't have boatloads of extra weed laying around. try one of those mac and cheese box recipes. they usually call for a half stick of butter so when making the butter add an extra tbsp so that you end up with a half stick of final product. i would use an 1/8 of high quality herb and that was enough to put one person into space or get two people nice depending on tolerance.


----------



## wizlife (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for the info !


----------



## Gimme Wafflez (Sep 10, 2012)

my butter came out super dark, like almost black. why is this?


----------



## K9UNIT (Sep 15, 2012)

Curently boiling my butter. Whats the quickest easiest and most effective ways to make use of it? Just use it like normal butter on a sandwich?


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 15, 2012)

K9UNIT said:


> Curently boiling my butter. Whats the quickest easiest and most effective ways to make use of it? Just use it like normal butter on a sandwich?


Use it like normal butter. Make cookies, cake, brownies, whatever. Toast some bread and make toast. Just don't cook above 220 degrees or so.


----------



## KukoKush (Sep 26, 2012)

Omg, how is this not stickied????

very good work, just got the munches hardcore. 





And we'll all toke on...


----------



## scroglodyte (Sep 26, 2012)

did someone say........butter?


----------



## george xxx (Sep 26, 2012)

Gimme Wafflez said:


> my butter came out super dark, like almost black. why is this?


 Two possibilities, an shit load of deep green weed or overcooked (too hot).


----------



## esus (May 14, 2013)

how much would i have to put in just a regular one batch of brownies to actually feel anything?


----------



## KanoCannabis (Sep 28, 2013)

solid man thanks for confirming all my assumptions cheers


----------



## DudeGrows (Mar 6, 2014)

I make canna butter using the kief from a dry ice extraction bubble bag process. I find this process very easy and quick. I actually mixed my kief with garlic and pepper flakes. I have made some helpful videos on this process as well. Here is the Canna Butter video: youtu.be/eOJSsacnYp4 Let me know if your growers have any questions!


----------

